# Not a classical music fan, do you have anything to reccomend?



## Stonebolt (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, I've thought I'd like to try classical music. I like trying pretty much anything. I usually think of open-mindedness as my dominant personality trait.

I like many types of music, both simple and sophisticated. I've tried listening to a couple concertos before, but it annoyed me how the solos were so much quieter than the full orchestra. (though I suppose that wouldn't be a problem with piano concertos.)

I'd like to hear something that's well loved. Preferably energetic and complex. I'd also like something that hasn't become cliche through frequent use in the media like Beethoven's fifth. (although his ninth was great)

Where do I start?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

I think the ultimate first classical piece is Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No.2.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

...more Rachmaninov


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Schubert - Unfinished symphony
Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherazade
Saint Saens - Symphony 3
Mendelssohn - Symphony 4 Italian


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Look at post #2 in 'the classical music project' thread in this forum. A lot of really great suggestions there.

http://www.talkclassical.com/12537-classical-music-project.html


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Ludwig Van Beethoven_--Symphony No.5 in C Moll, Op.67 and Symphony No.7 in A Dur, Op.92_. Carlos Klieber conducts the Vienna Philharmonic in both these works.
Peter Tchaikovsky_--Symphony_ _No_._4 in F Moll, Op.64,_ performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker under the baton of Herbert von Karajan. The final movement of this symphony is quite animated and optimistic indeed! What a stark contrast when compared against the funereal nature of his _Pathetique's _4th movement! 
p.s. Sorry, I put this in the wrong thread; maybe it should be bumped to the "Current Listening" section. But to my fellow member who asked about where to start with his classical music listening, none of these pieces would be bad places to begin your quest--IMHO.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

This came to mind...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I think _Art Rock_ batted .750 in his post:

"Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
Saint Saens - Symphony 3
Mendelssohn - Symphony 4 Italian"

are excellent suggestions. Scheherazade is program music, so know the program when you listen to it. Both that and the St. Saëns are particularly benefited by a clear, detailed recording, if you stumble upon one.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I am loving this ATM. It is accessible and nice and short.






The piece below I like because it has a bit of 'thump' to it. Not a very technical description, but fun. 






Here is my favourite piece of popular opera:






I only really starting listening to a few pieces of classical music about a year ago. Since Christmas I have probably made it my main obsession and listened to hundreds of pieces by dozens of composers.

I will second (or third?) the suggestion of Camille Saint-Saens' Organ Symphony (No. 3) but will also suggest Danse Macabre - the piece that first lured me into the world of classical. The second piece I became obsessed with was probably this:






Watch the video and you can also learn about Franz Liszt!

Oh and, BTW, if you need an explanation about what 'program music' is, it is when the music is trying to portray a story of image rather than just being music for its own sake.

Some more suggestions: Schumann's 2nd Symphony (nice and energetic), Sibelius' Finlandia, Strauss' Tales from Vienna Wood and Chabrier's Espana.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

All I can say is

 Go for the Russians!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

I think it's worth pointing out that there are lots of different types of music within classical music, and you make like some more than others. The only way to find out what you like is to try various things and don't try to force yourself to like things you know you "should" like.

For example, through trial and error I have found that I like almost all romantic chamber music except - oddly - string quartets; I like many specific symphonies but just can't get excited by symphonies in general (too long and pompous?). I tried to like opera, but find it's just too much work to sit through. I can't say I like much of the 20th century stuff (or at least those pieces that seem to go out of their way to sound unpleasant). But on the other hand, I find a lot of baroque stuff quite enjoyable. Beethoven is great, Bach is boring, etc, etc.

I'm sure my tastes will change over time, but for now I focus on what I like and only occasionally graze outside my comfort zone. Everybody's tastes are different - the trick is to find yours.


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

There are many, many accessible pieces of classical music. I would say that perhaps the most accessible are from the Classical era, such as the Mozart Clarinet Concerto and Mozart Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter," or once you exit the Classical era, something loud and energetic. For this try Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4 mvts 1 and 4, Shostakovich Symphony No. 7, Richard Strauss Don Jaun, Till Eulenspiegel, "Also Sprach Zarathustra," Ein Heldenleben, Tod und Verklarung. Maybe you could try something American such as Copland's Fanfare for the Common Man, Bernstein's 3 Dance Episodes from _On the Town_, Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue. Maybe some French Impressionist music such as Ravel's Daphnis et Chloe Suite No. 2, Debussy's La Mer. For now I would suggest avoiding Mahler, Bartók, and Bruckner. All three of these composers have made many wonderful works, but I don't think they're the best for an "introduction" to classical music.


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

Stasou said:


> For now I would suggest avoiding Mahler


I take it back, there are some accessible bits from Mahler. Try the openings to Symphony Nos. 2, 3, 5, 8.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

This thread needs more Rachmaninoff.


----------

